# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Looking at learning to reload, cost effective or better to keep buying cheap ammo

## The Jackel

Hey all,

I was looking at grabbing some Hornady Training Brass ammo and got a shock when i was told when it arrives it'll be $989 for 1000!!!  thats a huge price increase!!

i've got a fair bit of cheap Federal 223 50g varmint BT tip and 55g FMJ for $799/1000,  and i've keeping the brass if i do choose to reload, i don't know if this brass is any good, but its brass.

As it just normal plinking and targets and maybe the odd rabbit for now, is it $$$ worth it, i've got the time to reload.

I did some quick calculations from bulk buying from Reloaders and the components and put it through Reloading Costs Calculator « Ultimate Reloader Reloading Blog

and came up with 70 cents a bullet or $700 for 1000

this was with ADI AR2207, V Max 55g CCI primers and me suppling the brass.

Does this sound right to experienced reloaders.


I like the range of Hornady Lock n Load range of gear and that Stainless steel wet media tumbling looks good and has anyone had experience with this gear.


I don't think i would need a progressive setup as i would only be loading about 100 rounds a month.

----------


## Toby

Its fun

----------


## hanse

I am also considering reloading, more for the satisfaction of "rolling your own" than cost but if I can get more bang for the buck than all the better! I would ideally get a setup for .223 and .308 but have know idea where to start. A good list of gear to buy and some basic instruction to get started would be bloody well received. You obviously are a little ahead of me The Jackel,  but if you guys could chuck in a few basics with your replies to The Jackel, it will be much appreciated. Thanks

----------


## POME

Me too. I am may be thinking of going 50/50 on the bulk of the gear with a mate. Hopefully this will enable us to get a slightly better setup for less money.

----------


## bully

I don't reload to save money, I do it to be able to use projectiles like the amax that you cant buy already loaded from a store.
also I can make a load for my rifle that makes it more accurate. 
it makes me a better shot, as I have to shoot my best to fire test loads.
cost doesn't come into it much, but I hear from others you get to shoot more for the same amount of money.

----------


## Dougie

> I don't reload to save money, I do it to be able to use projectiles like the amax that you cant buy already loaded from a store.
> also I can make a load for my rifle that makes it more accurate. 
> it makes me a better shot, as I have to shoot my best to fire test loads.
> cost doesn't come into it much, but I hear from others you get to shoot more for the same amount of money.


Yep I'll have what he's having  :Have A Nice Day:  +1 for all of the above.

(Also it'd actually proabably cost me a fiver for each round off the shelf..)

----------


## roig

I reload my own for both rifle and pistol. Once you get a bit of knowledge it's relaxing and great fun. Got to say though don't skimp on quality reloading tools. They last longer and you will end up with a more accurate load. Great times when you head of for testing with satisfaction that you build the big bang.

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bully

using that calculator, it looks like im breaking even, roughly. (dollar values off the top of my head, compared to the superformance I was buying) that's for my 7mag. im not sure how many loads from the brass that calculator gives though.

but that wont make me stop. I suppose if I put my hourly rate in for my time, im way off.

----------


## ebf

Will be interesting to see the responses to this one. Depends on how much you shoot and how accurate ammo you really need.

My view is that if you are reloading for cost only (not hyper serious about accuracy) it is not worth it (provided you don't shoot 1000s of rounds a month)

If however your requirement is for something more accurate than minute of deer/pig, you will save money, but only if you shoot a LOT.

I shoot f-class, and it from a pure cost perspective, it would take me at least 2000 rounds to recover the investment, and that is using inexpensive lee press and dies.

Most target clubs have pretty reasonable ammo, and if you are into high-volume sports using semis, you are maybe better of looking at bulk purchases...

Reloading is a separate hobby, with all sorts of toys and bits to spend money on  :Grin:

----------


## bully

> Me too. I am may be thinking of going 50/50 on the bulk of the gear with a mate. Hopefully this will enable us to get a slightly better setup for less money.


unless you are neighbours, I wouldn't. you will need something and it wont be at your house or he will be using it at the same time you need it. just buy something every time you can, theres no hurry.

----------


## POME

> unless you are neighbours, I wouldn't. you will need something and it wont be at your house or he will be using it at the same time you need it. just buy something every time you can, theres no hurry.


He lives just 2 mins away. And it would be setup in my workshop so that should not be a problem. He is he one with all the knowledge as he reloaded pistol and rifle for many years with his uncle. But i understand what you are saying.

----------


## The Jackel

Looks like there are few of us interested, 


it does worry me about being another hobby, as i tend to try and buy the best i can justify, as you get what you pay for. but it really drains the fun account :Have A Nice Day: 

It would be cool to make up some ammo with different projectiles, i was hoping to reduce my costs in the long term, i'll have to work out what i need and see what the payback period is.

I've noticed a huge differences in prices here in NZ than when i lived in AUS.  No wonder everyone moves there.

Has anyone one imported reloading gear from the states, its pricey here, i noticed Opticplanet does 220v stuff and has a really good range of hornady gear.

----------


## mikee

Like the Nike ad says "Just do it" its fun, you generally get better ammo and well its fun and you shoot more and its fun. Did I mention fun!

----------


## puku

You will not save money. Because you will end up working up a load, then think hmm I can do better than that.  Or what about this projectile? Or people are talking this powder up, let's try that one.

I not saying its bad, but you will find yourself shooting more.  But like Mikee says its FUN!!

I started reloading as it was costing me $95/20 for my 270wsm.
I'm using projectiles that I couldn't find in loaded ammo readily.

So I think it's costing me $2.80 or $3 to reload accubonds or Berger VLD's 
Good luck

Puku

----------


## P38

Awesome more victims ...........errr Reloading Enthusiasts.

Remember the Reloaders Motto:
First comes fascination ...... follwed quickly by addiction.  :Grin: 

And welcome to the wounderful Brotherhood of Reloading.

There's something special about shooting the perfect score or taking an awesome animal with a round that you have developed and put together yourself, but remember while the cost per round may seem to work out cheaper than store bought rounds you will never, ever save money reloading. There's always something more to spend your money on.

When starting out ask heaps of dumb questions, read everthing you can, keep an open mind, start small, experiment a little and have fun.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Hey all,
> 
> I was looking at grabbing some Hornady Training Brass ammo and got a shock when i was told when it arrives it'll be $989 for 1000!!!  thats a huge price increase!!
> 
> i've got a fair bit of cheap Federal 223 50g varmint BT tip and 55g FMJ for $799/1000,  and i've keeping the brass if i do choose to reload, i don't know if this brass is any good, but its brass.
> 
> As it just normal plinking and targets and maybe the odd rabbit for now, is it $$$ worth it, i've got the time to reload.
> 
> I did some quick calculations from bulk buying from Reloaders and the components and put it through Reloading Costs Calculator « Ultimate Reloader Reloading Blog
> ...


if your in auckland i have all the gear for 223 plus a few others and happy for you to come and have ago before you buy all your gear
just bring powder bullets and primers

----------


## Kiwi Greg

It all starts off innocently enough......nek minit.....you discover you have opened Pandoras box  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HUNTY

getting set up is one of the biggest costs, but if you can get second hand, press, scales and dies then the cost isn't as bad, there must be hundreds of this sort of gear out there not being used anymore it's just a matter of finding them, if you are a member of the N.Z.D.A then put an add in their monthly mag, someone might know an old timer who has some of this gear lying around, there are bi-monthly hunting magazines that you can advertise in. also it is a lot cheaper to buy in bulk, find a powder that shoots well in your rifle then buy it by the kilo and there are savings to be had. same with projectiles and primers buy in bulk!!

----------


## roig

> It all starts off innocently enough......nek minit.....you discover you have opened Pandoras box


Yup, but it's great fun, and pandora doesn't mind at all.

----------


## Baz

Buy a Hornady reloading manual (or similar), you will learn A LOT!!

I was paying $65 for 20 7mm Rem Mag by Hornady, $3.25 per round. Couldn't get the same ammo each time I went to buy more so was always resighting etc.

Brought a Hornady LNL classic kit, LEE dies and away I was reloading for $1.30 - $1.50 a round. (brass kept from above). Load tuned in for .25 MOA

As mentioned, the addiction has now spread to .270win, a LNL auto progressive for 223/9mm along with a new bench, large cupboard. RCBS chargemaster, Hornady trimmer, case guages................... I'll stop before scarring the newbies off.

You cant go wrong at Ultimate Reloader Reloading Blog

----------


## irgnz

There are many reasons to reload. 1 would never cover them all in a forum message.
How every It is not any cheaper than buying the in-expensive bulk factory ammo, Although once you get your load it is a hell of a lot more accurate, and you get to understand the workings and limitations of your rifle and your ammo.
My reasons for reloading are.
Fun, Knowledge, Get to shoot more, and there is not a factory load in this world for a 110gr bullet in a 30-06 that can put 5 shots into an old 50c piece at 200m.

----------


## kiwishoota

I just got into reloading myself, mainly to find a projectile / powder combo that shoots well in my rifle. The other being I also have a military rifle in 7.62x54r but as the bore is fractionally bigger it doesnt shoot factory ammo well. I can now reload with the right projectile, in my case a .312 dia ( .303 ) for my russian built mosin.

----------


## The Jackel

> if your in auckland i have all the gear for 223 plus a few others and happy for you to come and have ago before you buy all your gear
> just bring powder bullets and primers


Thanks for the offer, mighty kind of you. although i don't live close to auckland. cheers

----------


## The Jackel

> Buy a Hornady reloading manual (or similar), you will learn A LOT!!
> 
> I was paying $65 for 20 7mm Rem Mag by Hornady, $3.25 per round. Couldn't get the same ammo each time I went to buy more so was always resighting etc.
> 
> Brought a Hornady LNL classic kit, LEE dies and away I was reloading for $1.30 - $1.50 a round. (brass kept from above). Load tuned in for .25 MOA
> 
> As mentioned, the addiction has now spread to .270win, a LNL auto progressive for 223/9mm along with a new bench, large cupboard. RCBS chargemaster, Hornady trimmer, case guages................... I'll stop before scarring the newbies off.
> 
> You cant go wrong at Ultimate Reloader Reloading Blog


I was going to get a Hornady reloading manual, i've just be trying to get the latest edition #9 from the states as i can only find 7th & 8th edition over here, and i know the new one has the 300 blackout info :Have A Nice Day:  its a cal i wouldn't mind paying with for a future purchase.

I've started up a list of what i want and then working from that to give me an overall start up cost, so once i double it, i know what to hide away from the little lady :Have A Nice Day: 

I can see how its could be addictive as, the more I've  reading more about the process, the more interested i'm getting, and different loads i could make. 

My initial thinking of that i can save money by making my own ammo has gone out the window. I tend to get a little OCD trying to perfect things, so i am a little scared of starting to learn.

i have read most of the threads on reloading on this forum, some good info in them.

----------


## BRADS

Some times we just have to reload.
The only gun in the safe that I can buy ammo for is the shoty :Sad: 
Non factory is WAY more fun :Have A Nice Day: 
As others have said get good gear to start with.

----------


## TeRei

Dont reload to save money. Reload to get the best down your barrel and into that animal.When you buy projectiles buy the best in the world....BARNES TSX.

----------


## Chupacabra

“Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny, consume you it will.”

----------


## Neckshot

> Yup, but it's great fun, and pandora doesn't mind at all.


Tell me more about pandora? is she a forum thing we can all have a burn on? bags first.

----------


## R93

> Tell me more about pandora? is she a forum thing we can all have a burn on? bags first.


Is Pandora a goat?

----------


## Neckshot

> Is Pandora a goat?


You clearly want to fuck a goat!.hope you can watch you tube dave! otherwise your gonna cry.

----------


## R93

> You clearly want to fuck a goat!.hope you can watch you tube dave! otherwise your gonna cry.


Na goats are generally up for it. I like something with a bit of a chase. Why would I need to watch youtube Jase?

----------


## irgnz

Looks as if this thread's all gone to the shit.

Get "Reloading" Simplified from your library. Read it twice then read it again and absoooorb it. I would lend you my cope if I could ever find it.

----------


## hunter308

> *I was going to get a Hornady reloading manual, i've just be trying to get the latest edition #9 from the states* as i can only find 7th & 8th edition over here, and i know the new one has the 300 blackout info its a cal i wouldn't mind paying with for a future purchase.
> 
> I've started up a list of what i want and then working from that to give me an overall start up cost, so once i double it, i know what to hide away from the little lady
> 
> I can see how its could be addictive as, the more I've  reading more about the process, the more interested i'm getting, and different loads i could make. 
> 
> My initial thinking of that i can save money by making my own ammo has gone out the window. I tend to get a little OCD trying to perfect things, so i am a little scared of starting to learn.
> 
> i have read most of the threads on reloading on this forum, some good info in them.


Edition #9 $48.62NZ + $31.80NZ to ship in a flat rate USPS envelope
Newest Hornady Handbook of Cartridge Reloading Manual 9th Ed Worldwide SHIP | eBay

----------


## roig

Is some one talking about reloading inside a goat? I'm lost (as usual).    :Dizzy:

----------


## R93

> Is some one talking about unloading inside a goat? I'm lost (as usual).


Fixed it so it is familiar to you  :Psmiley:

----------


## hunter308

Come on guys please be sensible and save the debauchery for the open topic the poor bugger seriously wants some advice here  :Grin:

----------


## The Jackel

> Edition #9 $48.62NZ + $31.80NZ to ship in a flat rate USPS envelope
> Newest Hornady Handbook of Cartridge Reloading Manual 9th Ed Worldwide SHIP | eBay



Thanks Hunter308, 

I didn't even think about ebay,

 I'll see if i can set up a NZ paypal account tomorrow.

----------


## hunter308

Pretty easy to set up a pay pal account which reminds me I must update my flexi debt card details on my account. I have used ebay in the past for bits of reloading gear but just make sure they will ship worldwide and if it does not state worldwide double check via Q&A as some will do it even if they have not got international shipping stated and some will state no intl shipping etc optics planet also deals on there too. HAve also seen calibre specific load data books on there too which has data from all available manuals.

----------


## Chupacabra

> My initial thinking of that i can save money by making my own ammo has gone out the window. I tend to get a little OCD trying to perfect things, so i am a little scared of starting to learn.


Heck I thought OCD was a requirement for reloading  :Have A Nice Day: 

No need to despair though, you might not save money reloading but you can shoot a hell of a lot more for the same price. Especially if you get into casting.

----------


## The Jackel

> Pretty easy to set up a pay pal account which reminds me I must update my flexi debt card details on my account. I have used ebay in the past for bits of reloading gear but just make sure they will ship worldwide and if it does not state worldwide double check via Q&A as some will do it even if they have not got international shipping stated and some will state no intl shipping etc optics planet also deals on there too. HAve also seen calibre specific load data books on there too which has data from all available manuals.



All done, my girl is using her NZ paypal account to buy it, as i've got money in my AUS paypal account, but it won't left me ship anything to NZ as i couldn't change my AUS address to a Kiwi one.

In Aussie all you had was Ebay and i had used a lot, i just forgot about it after using Trade Me and Amazon for everything since i moved back.

----------


## hunter308

That link I gave was the cheapest listing on there that I found. Another guy wanted something like 50-60US to ship to NZ for express shipping but that is just too steep. I got some Lyman 308 dies off there a couple of years back for about $30NZ including shipping and they were brand new. Also give Lee Reloading Supplies | Reloading Equipment Lee Precision | Discount Reloading Supplies by Lee | Titan Reloading a browse if you want some reasonably priced lee gear like shell holders, dies etc even the shipping is also reasonable.

----------


## The Jackel

> That link I gave was the cheapest listing on there that I found. Another guy wanted something like 50-60US to ship to NZ for express shipping but that is just too steep. I got some Lyman 308 dies off there a couple of years back for about $30NZ including shipping and they were brand new. Also give Lee Reloading Supplies | Reloading Equipment Lee Precision | Discount Reloading Supplies by Lee | Titan Reloading a browse if you want some reasonably priced lee gear like shell holders, dies etc even the shipping is also reasonable.



Thanks again Hunter,

I sent the link to my girl this morning for her to order it. Within 3 hours it was sent and got a tracking number :Have A Nice Day: 

i didn't even bother to check out any others on eBay as that price on that listing was a fair price and i couldn't find one here.

I'll keep working on my list of what i need and want, so far after running the stuff through a spreadsheet and working out the NZ prices vs US prices, Shipping and Customs & GST it works out very similar, 

So i'll support the local guy and try and get a discount or free postage  :Cool: 

Now wheres that book!!!!

----------


## hunter308

Just remember to keep your orders under $400NZ including shipping so you don't get whacked for duty fees and GST.

----------


## roig

Also check out the customs FAQ page    Frequently Asked Questions | Duty Estimator

----------


## The Jackel

Cheer guys

I'm all up with importing, i've imported heaps of stuff into Aus and NZ, it does suck with the lower limit over here, at least it was $1000 in Aus.

I've got my NZ client code for importing :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## steven

I think loading myself just for FTR I'll save $40 a month, on 100rounds over club bought ammo (so not including extra for competitions) so 20months payback for $800 worth of mostly Lee reloading kit (Im going to get better 308w dies I think), 2 seasons.  Plus my son wants to shoot plus WSRA ammo.  I could do 50~70 rounds a month for WSRA (even double that, incl son),  $150~$250 a month on reloading, that sure adds up.

 :Oh Noes: 

but it keeps me in the man cave out of harms way, so all good

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## steven

In terms of reloading kit I think the Lee 50th anniversary press kit plus a set of Lee dies is a good start, so $300 delivered ($200+$70+delivery).  NB I saw such a set go on trademe last week second hand (2 die sets though) for over $280 so you get most of your $s back if you dont like it.  With an ultrasonic cleaner ($200), digital scales ($70), calipers ($50+), a good data reloading book ($40+) and other bits I think its $700~800 odd investment up front. There are more expensive press kits, double that easily, hard pushed to say they are worth it to start with, some ppl say yes some ppl say no Lee is fine....Ive gone Lee...

Get onto youtube, look up ammosmith, and iraqveteran888 great videos IMHO.

Reloading: A Complete Beginner's Guide to Handloading for your Rifle - YouTube

Reloading Basics (Decisions To Make) - YouTube

Ammosmith Reloading - YouTube

----------


## bully

I was recommended the lee classic cast press. and I have no problems with it.

----------


## Chupacabra

If you are looking at a cheap way to get started, I aquired one of those archaic Lee hammer kits (303) in my dealings. Surprisingly it actually works, the priming system seams a bit sus though.

----------


## ebf

Steven,how do you get to 40c saving ? I'm working on about 20c cheaper....

----------


## The Jackel

Thanks guy, i know can start with Lee, but i know what i'm like, ill use it fir 6 months and then end up getting something better, and spending more in the long run

i'm currently looking at the hornady lock n load range, as Dillion is quite pricey and "RED" is my lucky colour, so that rules out Dillion, lol

Another problem, is i am one of the those guys that likes things to look the same, hence my woodworking shed if full of Festool tools in Ports and Lie Nielsen Tools  :Have A Nice Day: 





I have issues :ORLY:

----------


## ebf

Sweet jeezus ! FESTOOL  :36 1 8:

----------


## hunter308

Is there any reason you are stuck on hornady gear? there are other good brands to choose from as well Lyman, RCBS and redding are other really good options oh and redding and RCBS colours will match the green bits on those drawers

Workshop Innovation - Gunsmithing & Reloading Tools: Reloading Stuff +, Reloading Kits

----------


## The Jackel

> Is there any reason you are stuck on hornady gear? there are other good brands to choose from as well Lyman, RCBS and redding are other really good options oh and redding and RCBS colours will match the green bits on those drawers
> 
> Workshop Innovation - Gunsmithing & Reloading Tools: Reloading Stuff +, Reloading Kits


No real reason, Cause they are red and i can get dust covers for them :Have A Nice Day:  i will look at the other brands

I normally research the shit out of something for a month and think about it thoroughly before pulling the trigger and spending the coin.

----------


## The Jackel

> Sweet jeezus ! FESTOOL


Best work working power tools you can buy, German made of course

The Festool vac is awesome, that works with all of the tools, dust free workshop is great.

I got the festool Kapex drop saw as well, and a festool clock and festool radio

Once you go Festool you never go back, unless you end up bankrupt... i should curb my spending, lol

i've even labeled the gauge of the screws and length as well as head type, yes i have issues, lol

----------


## gadgetman

I would say that reloading is a way to save money. I bought my kit second hand and the money I've saved on reloading would easily have paid for the gear. The 243 and 308 I've been saving about $1 a round on and have made about 400 rounds. The kit and components didn't cost anywhere near that. I just look for good deals. $40 for an ultrasonic cleaner. $16 for a reasonable pair of digital calipers. Plus other handy bits as they come up on Trademe.

This is some of what I started with, and haven't added a great deal more.

----------


## steven

> Steven,how do you get to 40c saving ? I'm working on about 20c cheaper....


um....PFC charges $30 for 20 rounds and 4 "free" sighters. I still need to get a firm cost for 2206h or 2208 off them but im assuming 45grains of powder somewhere around 40cents, 7 cents for the primer and I think its 42~48cents for the projectile.  I have not counted lapua brass at $111 a hundred....20reloads?  6 cents I suppose, so I can load for just ander $1...on 500gramme powder tins 171 loads, 4kg brings down the price more but 4kg is $500+ and im not keen on that much powder at once. 

 :Yarr: 

For 303Brit and 54R I will be using barnual projectiles I think.  185gr fmjs are 31cents each...I got 100 to look at, the obvious thing is their weight varies by 1 gr or more (183 to 185) so I need to batch them. So "Rubbish" for 54R (only 100m) good ones for 303Brit. The cost on the 54r worked out at a bit less than barnual steel 54R ammo, around 78~79cents. 303brit is $162 for 100 so half price reloading on those.

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## hunter308

At the end of the day it is your choice on what gear you get I have owned an early model lyman crusher press which was my first o frame press and loved it and it churned out many very accurate reloads also I have had the opportunity to reload on a RCBS rock chucker a mate of mine owns and that too was nice to load with. Plus I never used to worry about dust covers for the press even though it pays to keep balance beam scales covered when not in use mind you my presses never wore dust covers as I was in the man cave damn near everyday reloading just to go and shoot off ammo at the range when I was unable to hunt after an operation I had on my knee which took a bit of time to recover from.

----------


## steven

ebf, I found my spreadsheet....buying 2206h or 2208 at $75 per 500g, 45grains and 7 cent primer cost, nossler comp in 250 lots  I can reload 308 for 89cents not incl brass.  If I can get cheaper powder and nossler's through the NRA it gets better.

----------


## ebf

Sweet, our club ammo is a bit cheaper, and my calcs were done using NRA prices for components & consumables.

----------


## steven

If you are going single stage or turret press personally from my limited experience I think Lee is great value, then maybe spend the savings on high quality dies.  If you can afford festol of course, well f*ck it yeah buy hornady, though Ive not seen anyone rave about their dies.  Redding competition, now yes worth considering by all accounts, Im ordering some.
 :Thumbsup: 

LOL I need a pick of my workshop by comparison....bomb site....I tend to mix tools, bosche, makita, dewalt.  I have some AEG, their drill batteries suck BTW dont buy AEG.
 :Oh Noes: 

If you are going progressive then dont buy a lee loadmaster unless its very cheap, I got my one for $200 so it was very cheap, but its indexing mechanism is a dog, as an engineer it grates on me....I wouldnt have paid the $550 list price, or been really pissed if I had.

 :Omg:

----------


## steven

> Sweet, our club ammo is a bit cheaper, and my calcs were done using NRA prices for components & consumables.


is your club ammo hand loaded by members? or what?

Can you PM me the NRA cost of the powder and projectiles? or is $75 for 500g  of 2208 and 42cents for the nosslers about right?

----------


## steven

> If you are looking at a cheap way to get started, I aquired one of those archaic Lee hammer kits (303) in my dealings. Surprisingly it actually works, the priming system seams a bit sus though.


I mate of mine reloads his 54R with one, he says its cheap but good.

----------


## Chupacabra

> I mate of mine reloads his 54R with one, he says its cheap but good.


And you don't need a loading bench set up  :Have A Nice Day: 

Lee Loader 303 British - Lee Precision

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Can you PM me the NRA cost of the powder and projectiles? or is $75 for 500g  of 2208 and 42cents for the nosslers about right?


sounds like retail + 10% to me...

----------


## The Jackel

I was going to wait until next month, but shit happens

Hornady Classic press ordered  :Grin:  along with 
Hornady Cam lock trimmer
Hornady Tumbler , media and polish (can't afford a stainless steel tumbler at the moment)
223 full length Dies and shell holder
Hornady Bullet puller
Hornady Primer Cleaner
Some more MTM 223 Cases
a reloading logbook, some ADI brass and federal primers, (couldn't get any AR Federal primers)

Got through Workshop Innovations, thanks Hunter308 for the link,

And got some more stuff through Hunting and outdoors supplies,

Hornady Universal Decapping pin. (want to deprime without sizing before cleaning, plan on getting a sonic cleaner, then tumbler after sonic for a clean inside and polish on the the outside)
Dust covers for power measure and press
Bench bracket for power measure and some cases for dies and other bits

Now to wait for the postie

----------


## The Jackel

Still looking at getting a:

Hornady Curved O.A.L gauge
Hornady Bullet Comparator Set (to check over, all the bullets)
Hornady Headspace Gauge set
Hornady Concentricity Gauge, read a review on this in NZ guns & Hunting
Hornady 1.2Ltr Sonic cleaner
Hornady Stuck Case Remover Die set

Still need to get some projectiles and powder, anyone know and places that sell projectiles and powder in Hamilton?, as i'm heading that way next week i think.

----------


## Bryan

Your bench is going to be a sea of red! Awesome mate.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## The Jackel

> Your bench is going to be a sea of red! Awesome mate.


cheers, can't wait to set it up.

----------


## Bryan

> cheers, can't wait to set it up.


Definitely post some pictures up of your man bench once you have all your RED gear setup.  :Cool:

----------


## mucko

> Still looking at getting a:
> 
> Hornady Curved O.A.L gauge
> Hornady Bullet Comparator Set (to check over, all the bullets)
> Hornady Headspace Gauge set
> Hornady Concentricity Gauge, read a review on this in NZ guns & Hunting
> Hornady 1.2Ltr Sonic cleaner
> Hornady Stuck Case Remover Die set
> 
> Still need to get some projectiles and powder, anyone know and places that sell projectiles and powder in Hamilton?, as i'm heading that way next week i think.


Cleland Gunsmithing and Engineering he is Awesome

----------


## The Jackel

Cheers Mucko

----------


## hunter308

Go and check out Jaycar or trademe for a ultrasonic cleaner you may get one cheaper than a hornady one and they are pretty much the same I got a small one from Jaycar and it does a good job but have to do brass in small batches. Forlongs has the hornady comparator insert set for $80 and the caliper base for $32 but in saying that Ebay might be your freind on those other bits except the ultrasonic cleaner

----------


## The Jackel

> Go and check out Jaycar or trademe for a ultrasonic cleaner you may get one cheaper than a hornady one and they are pretty much the same I got a small one from Jaycar and it does a good job but have to do brass in small batches. Forlongs has the hornady comparator insert set for $80 and the caliper base for $32 but in saying that Ebay might be your freind on those other bits except the ultrasonic cleaner


thats not a bad idea, as I'm running low on funds after buying the initial gear :Oh Noes:   but i got funds for a box of projectiles and powder :Grin: 

i got my new copy of hornady reloading manual today, very interesting, can't wait to set up the gear, it should be here tomorrow or saturday.

----------


## hunter308

and with the hornady gear you will have to buy hornady shell holders sadly as the case trimmer won't let you use other branded shell holders which I found out when I bought one and could not use the RCBS shell holder in it, got put right off hornady after that, oh and whatever you do for the love of god DO NOT use the hornady one shot spray lube or you will have one really stuck case I found out the hard way when I first started and lost a FL die because it was stuck solid to the point the stuck case remover ripped out of the bottom of the case and totally wrecked my first press in the process which was a cast alloy lee c-frame, had hornady up about it and they said they would replace the die and never did.

----------


## The Jackel

> and with the hornady gear you will have to buy hornady shell holders sadly as the case trimmer won't let you use other branded shell holders which I found out when I bought one and could not use the RCBS shell holder in it, got put right off hornady after that, oh and whatever you do for the love of god DO NOT use the hornady one shot spray lube or you will have one really stuck case I found out the hard way when I first started and lost a FL die because it was stuck solid to the point the stuck case remover ripped out of the bottom of the case and totally wrecked my first press in the process which was a cast alloy lee c-frame, had hornady up about it and they said they would replace the die and never did.


Thanks for the heads up about the one shot. what do you use? there are a lot of options out there.

When i was looking at what press to get. i noticed that there was a lot of issues with incompatibility between the brands, so i decided to keep with the one brand. so i should have less issues in the long run, when it comes to amasing dies and use in a newer progressive press, if i can ever afford to pistol shoot :Wink:

----------


## hunter308

I won't use anything else but a lube pad and the lube you use on it(lyman and RCBS case lubes) only hornady lube I will use is some stuff called unique but you have to apply it by hand and you can also get some stuff called imperial sizing wax which alot of people swear by but if spray lube really floats ya boat others have talked about using dillon spray lube with no issues. When I get another reloading set up I will be going with RCBS as they have two single stage presses available that can be converted to a progressive press by purchasing a piggy back unit for them and can also be setup with the hornady lock n load bushings for quicker die changes.

----------

